
Ask HN: React and Flash – do you see the similarities? - whatnotests
I&#x27;ve been searching for something along the lines of React which does what we were doing with Flash a decade ago.<p>Namely: Timelines and Layers.<p>Timelines with &quot;keyframes&quot; in which actions would be triggered &quot;onEnterFrame&quot; were so dead simple and obvious to use. The visual editor - while buggy - did at least provide a visual way to group &quot;symbols&quot; (i.e. &quot;React Components&quot;) and instances on the stage.<p>Each keyframe provided a new stage.<p>I think that some of us at the time had accidentally discovered a Redux-ish way of managing the overall &quot;state&quot; of the application, and had also found that one-way data-flow solved many problems.<p>So, HackerNewsies - have we already got a project started &quot;out there&quot; that provides for something like this?
======
borplk
Can you provide more context? What are you trying to achieve?

